# The Walking Dead "What happened and what's going on" 2/8/15 | Talking Dead 2/8/15



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Finally, a happy ending to an episode.
My first reaction to Tyreese's bite was that now they'll chop off his arm and he'll be even more useless, then a second later I thought, nope, he has to die.

I was wondering where the torso's were. Now I want to know why, what's the story there?

and for the record, I don't believe for a second that a walker would have been able to sneak up on him like that.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

This has to be the longest episode of the series so far. It could only have been worse if they'd run it at 50% speed and made it a 2-hour episode. Of course, that might've made it curiously interesting.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I liked the episode, but it seemed like his hallucinations went on forever


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Agreed about the hallucinations. I'm sad that Ty is gone though. I hope they don't kill off Sasha.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Bad episode to return with and bad way to kill off a character. What was so shocking with those pictures that had him so distracted??? He stared at them for what felt like forever and he knew the house wasn't clear. 

So the only thing to come out of the episode are the zombie torsos with W on their heads...any ideas? Were those the towns folk?


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

What's up with killing main characters every episode, lol... at a certain point it becomes ineffective. They need to space that **** out. I never liked to Tyreese, but I liked the dynamics with him and Sasha and the fact that they managed to stay together through the whole ordeal. I also like siblings in these ensemble shows so that part sucks. 

Curious where the show goes from here. I have no knowledge of the comics so I never know when the big bad is gonna sneak up or what it is... I saw a mention of torso's with W's on them - I'm gonna have to go back because I actually fast forwarded through the last few minutes of the episode and must have missed something


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I saw a mention of torso's with W's on them - I'm gonna have to go back because I actually fast forwarded through the last few minutes of the episode and must have missed something


They were the payoff for the Chekhov's limbs seen outside the town fence earlier in the episode. When Michonne was suggesting that they should maybe settle into the development and that they could raze the forest to gain better sight lines, they walked through the broken fence area and found lots of legs and arms. Later in the episode as they return to the car and try to leave but are spinning out, their car hits one of the other parked vehicles and out of its back pour the torsos. I didn't see any W's, though. We haven't been given any explanation for them yet (unless they are tied to the news reports from the radio).


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

We only got a good look at one of them, but I think I also saw W's on a few others.










Other than "Walker", which these obviously were not going to be doing, the only other thing I can think of is "Witch" (or "Warlock").

EDIT:
Just thought of one more. "Washington"


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Noah sucks. That is all.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

danielhart said:


> Noah sucks. That is all.


So does Tyreese. Those two were a couple of sad sacks. Certainly at least one of them had to go.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

danterner said:


> (unless they are tied to the news reports from the radio).


The news reports were not real.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

There was spray paint in the town center where Noah broke down; it said "wolves not far". Could that be a gang local to the area? W on the head of their victims? Or do they actually have to watch out for wildlife for a change?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Test said:


> There was spray paint in the town center where Noah broke down; it said "wolves not far".


I missed that the first time. Here it is:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dswallow said:


> This has to be the longest episode of the series so far. It could only have been worse if they'd run it at 50% speed and made it a 2-hour episode. Of course, that might've made it curiously interesting.


Totally agree. Whoever directed this episode did a horrible job. Starting with the cold open that was just a bunch of random scenes interspersed with sepia-toned images and distortions, it just made me want to FF the whole thing, and I never lost that feeling throughout the episode. I'm sure that's what they were going for, but that's not really an effective way to get viewers to enjoy watching the show.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> The news reports were not real.


That's right; not sure what I was thinking when I posted that.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Well, that was a waste of a perfectly good hour....geez.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Good episode, glad the show is back!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> Good episode, glad the show is back!


 Are you sure you watched the WD? Please enlighten us on why you think it was good....


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

I thought it was beautiful and emotional. Very artsy and very well done. This show has come a long way from being the pulp trash that it was off and on for a few seasons. I am very glad my wife is super obsessed because I would have quit watching in season 2 without her.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Are you sure you watched the WD? Please enlighten us on why you think it was good....


Why does someone's enjoyment of the show have to be justified?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

mrdazzo7 said:


> What's up with killing main characters every episode, lol... at a certain point it becomes ineffective. They need to space that **** out. I never liked to Tyreese, but I liked the dynamics with him and Sasha and the fact that they managed to stay together through the whole ordeal. I also like siblings in these ensemble shows so that part sucks.
> 
> Curious where the show goes from here. I have no knowledge of the comics so I never know when the big bad is gonna sneak up or what it is... I saw a mention of torso's with W's on them - I'm gonna have to go back because I actually fast forwarded through the last few minutes of the episode and must have missed something


Why do you FF? Saved yourself 2 min there? Probably spent more time posting that here, haha


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

ALL RIGHT you people I don't know what the hate is for this episode.

I thought it was brilliantly done and a perfect start for where ever they are going next.

It seems especially on here every time there is an episode that doesn't feature a horde of walkers then the episode is relegated to the suck pile.

MOST of The Walking Dead is about the characters and their relationships.
A majority of the episodes have been people sitting around talking with nothing happening. Think about the Farm. Think about that episode where Rick and the Governor met. THAT is The Walking Dead.



DevdogAZ said:


> Whoever directed this episode did a horrible job. Starting with the cold open that was just a bunch of random scenes interspersed with sepia-toned images and distortions.


Greg Nicotero directed the episode and there was not a single random scene or image. From the opening grave digging that wanted us to believe they were burying Beth and not Tyrese - - - to Tyrese's struggle to stay alive or give in to death as exemplified by who exactly he was hallucinating was in the room with him. Think about it. His final encounter with only the "good" people in the car there to meet him at the golden gate. Brilliant.

Add to this we have Michonne standing up saying they need someplace to go they have to get off the road which I think is going to be what the rest of the season is about. How are they going to survive now?

GREAT episode. GREAT start to the second half of the season. :up::up::up:


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Worst episode ever. Mostly pointless, especially for a season opener. 

The two hallucination scenes with the Gov were almost identical and also pointless. 

If they were going to kill off Tyrese, it should have been him in the last episode instead of Beth.

And the directing with all those cut scenes and stills was just awful.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> I liked the episode, but it seemed like his hallucinations went on forever


During the hallucinations I was wondering when Hershel would show up. Surprised he didn't


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> It seems especially on here every time there is an episode that doesn't feature a horde of walkers then the episode is relegated to the suck pile.
> :


Oh and I hate almost every scene with walkers. I like to see episodes where they progress and improve their situation or deal with realistic challenges or obstacles thrown in their way. There was not a single redeeming thing in this entire episode and doesn't further the story at all except that they're now going to Washington. BFD.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not as anti-episode as Hank, I just think it would have been a lot better as an hour ep instead of an hour 15

Really liked all the talk with Michonne and Rick
Noah is tricky because yeah he needs to man up, but he's spent this entire thing in the hospital and hasn't had the experiences everyone else has.

-I had padded it by 15 min I think, but sure felt like an hour 15!!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jamesbobo said:


> During the hallucinations I was wondering when Hershel would show up. Surprised he didn't


I'm sure they sent out invites to every WD corpse, and wrote in the ones who could/would make it...


----------



## wedgecon (Dec 28, 2002)

Well it was a way to bring back killed off actors.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Didn't like much about this episode. 

A limping Noah outran Tyrese to his house. 

A walker snuck up on Tyrese. 

Overly done hallucinations. 

Just not a great way to start off this half of the season IMO. 



I still like the show.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> ...MOST of The Walking Dead is about the characters and their relationships....


I'm not sure I would agree with that, but, for the sake of discussion, I will. Then, I would said that this episode did "characters and their relationships" very poorly. Way too long and drawn out with pieces that certainly don't fit together (especially the hallucinations)....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> ....I just think it would have been a lot better as an hour ep instead of an hour 15...


That's an interesting comment because my episode was 59 mins....


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> That's an interesting comment because my episode was 59 mins....


Oh I think I padded it by 15 min

That's too funny, it FELT so much longer!!!

Ok make it a 45 min ep vs 1 hour then


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I didn't even notice it was longer than an hour. The episode flew right by for us.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> Why does someone's enjoyment of the show have to be justified?


LOL, did he direct that at me? I have ignored that sourpusses posts for years now.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

heySkippy said:


> I didn't even notice it was longer than an hour. The episode flew right by for us.


It was exactly one hour.

One long, painful, boring, hour.

Better Call Saul was 1:15.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

The only thing I didn't like was that there were a lot of commercials and the spacing/timing of them seemed odd. We almost never watch this show in real time, so that part sucked.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

flyers088 said:


> Why does someone's enjoyment of the show have to be justified?


Exactly!


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Wayyy too long and drawn out. If this were a live broadcast, I'm sure thee would have been a director standing next to the camera making the stretch it out hand signal....from the first 15 min on. I hope this was an aberration and not the way they intend to go the entire season.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I liked it. Was it the best episode ever? No, but I still liked it. I was very surprised when Tyrese was bitten.....screamed out loud. Lol


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> Greg Nicotero directed the episode and there was not a single random scene or image. From the opening grave digging that wanted us to believe they were burying Beth and not Tyrese - - - to Tyrese's struggle to stay alive or give in to death as exemplified by who exactly he was hallucinating was in the room with him. Think about it. His final encounter with only the "good" people in the car there to meet him at the golden gate. Brilliant.
> 
> Add to this we have Michonne standing up saying they need someplace to go they have to get off the road which I think is going to be what the rest of the season is about. How are they going to survive now?
> 
> GREAT episode. GREAT start to the second half of the season. :up::up::up:


The cold open was filled with random scenes. It was edited together like a pretentious art house film.

Sure, by the end of the episode, we understood what each of those scenes in the cold open meant, but that didn't make me retroactively like the cold open. And all the hallucination scenes were shot the same way as the cold open, so they were just as excruciating.

I did enjoy the rest of the episode that was presented in a more straightforward manner. It's just that all the artsy hallucination stuff overshadowed it and ruined the episode for me.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

Liked this episode. As mentioned earlier not the best but it moved the story along. Hey, they could be spending an entire season behind those gates like season 2 and the farm house. God, that was awful.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought tyrese was going to bite it from the start. They were so focused on him, we learned about his dad and he gave the new guy some advice. I thought they were going to do it in the town center when they had the weird camera angle from Noah's point of view looking up at tyrese...one of those silent ninja walkers. Then when he was clearing the house and heard a walker in one of the rooms and saw their shadow, but was so enamored with those photos on the wall I knew it was coming. I was still shocked how lazily they did it though.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

So it had been 17 days since Beth to this ep

It was on TD and just a little nugget I'd thought I'd share for those that don't watch TD


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

heySkippy said:


> The only thing I didn't like was that there were a lot of commercials and the spacing/timing of them seemed odd. We almost never watch this show in real time, so that part sucked.


I agree with you there. At one point I swear they came back for 3 or 4 minutes and cut to commercial again.



DevdogAZ said:


> It was edited together like a pretentious art house film.


Or just art. 
Not everyone gets it and not everyone likes it.
It is not any different from figuring out the imagery during the opening titles that changes with each half season.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Test said:


> There was spray paint in the town center where Noah broke down; it said "wolves not far". Could that be a gang local to the area? W on the head of their victims? Or do they actually have to watch out for wildlife for a change?


I think that will be interesting to find out......no spoilers plz!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Not that it (probably) matters, but does Noah have a twin brother or does he have a pair of brothers who are twins? Also, towards the end didn't I see Michonne chop down a kid who looked like one of the brothers in the pictures?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I was happy when they got out of that Sepia mode...I'm not a big fan of that.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> Not that it (probably) matters, but does Noah have a twin brother or does he have a pair of brothers who are twins? Also, towards the end didn't I see Michonne chop down a kid who looked like one of the brothers in the pictures?


He had twin brothers; one was eaten in the bed and the other one bit tyrese then got an airplane in the eye.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I did not care for this episode. I even mentioned to a coworker that it felt like they got a new show runner or something because it felt totally different than the WD I am used to and like.

I don't mind character building and conversation over walkers. I have always told people that this show is not about the walkers, but about the survivors. Wouldn't mind a whole walker-free episode as long as they are advancing the story.

I thought by the pictures on the wall that either Noah is a twin or has twin siblings. Would have been cool to see twin walkers attacking Tyrese.

The hallucinations were way too long. After the first governor hallucination turned out to be the walker that bit Tyrese, they did not need to have another Governor scene which wasn't really any different. Thought that would be another attack.

Figured as soon as Tyrese offered to stay with Noah, that they would be attacked sooner or later. Thought it would be where they were sitting in the road though. There was no way Tyrese was gonna survive that house, since he didn't clear the house before deciding to go sight-seeing.

Can't wait to see the whole group back together. I was really surprised that Glen and Maggie were split up again.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I'd like to know how the walker twin got out of the room it had been in - there was a closed door between it and Tyrese. Did it open the door? We haven't seen walkers be able to do that. Did it bust through so quietly that it was unheard? Unlikely. Did Noah let it out? Doesn't seem like it. Did it walk through a plot hole? That's my best guess.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Didn't hate or love the episode but the hallucinations were way too drawn out.

One thing I am confused about - at the end when they are burying Tyrese, did the others who didn't take the road trip meet them where they were or did they schlep Tyrese back to where they left them (not the church anymore, right)? 

I was under the impression that they were about 500 miles from where they started. Including the time spent in Noah's neighborhood, that'a a lot of time traveling (however they all got together) for it to have never gotten dark. Or for Tyrese not to have turned.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

2004raptor said:


> A limping Noah outran Tyrese to his house.


Yet, Noah somehow got pinned down by two slow walkers on another house's porch. 

I wonder if more people would've liked the episode if we'd seen it one week after the previous one, instead of after such a long break.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jr461 said:


> Didn't hate or love the episode but the hallucinations were way too drawn out.
> 
> One thing I am confused about - at the end when they are burying Tyrese, did the others who didn't take the road trip meet them where they were or did they schlep Tyrese back to where they left them (not the church anymore, right)?
> 
> I was under the impression that they were about 500 miles from where they started. Including the time spent in Noah's neighborhood, that'a a lot of time traveling (however they all got together) for it to have never gotten dark. Or for Tyrese not to have turned.


I assume they put his body back in the car and met up with the other group before they buried Tyrese.

From the beginning of the episode, we know that the two groups were within ten miles of each other and were both on the outskirts of Richmond, Virginia. From Talking Dead, we learned that this episode happened 17 days after Beth's death. So no time traveling required. The 500 miles they traveled from Atlanta to Richmond happened over those 17 days.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I assume they put his body back in the car and met up with the other group before they buried Tyrese.
> 
> From the beginning of the episode, we know that the two groups were within ten miles of each other and were both on the outskirts of Richmond, Virginia. From Talking Dead, we learned that this episode happened 17 days after Beth's death. So no time traveling required. The 500 miles they traveled from Atlanta to Richmond happened over those 17 days.


That makes more sense, thanks.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

The whole twin thing was confusing. There were pictures of two brothers and one looked like Noah, but he said he had a "pair of twins" for brothers and there seemed to be two in the house, but then why would there be so many pics of just of the two of them. Finally why was Tyrese staring at them, I though he had figured out something mysterious.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> The whole twin thing was confusing. There were pictures of two brothers and one looked like Noah, but he said he had a "pair of twins" for brothers and there seemed to be two in the house, but then why would there be so many pics of just of the two of them. Finally why was Tyrese staring at them, I though he had figured out something mysterious.


I know one of the pictures they zoomed in on was the twins with Noah behind them, on bleachers or something like that


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

I liked the episode. The show, and the comics, are no longer about the zombies. Probably never have been. They are more about how live people (The Walking Dead) deal with the apocalypse. How they deal with right and wrong. How they form groups and alliances. Rick's "questions" when he meets new people show this as well..."How many people have you killed?"

This episode showed how awful people can be. Again. Some gang tore up the development. They mangled people to create a trap. If someone opened that van, they would have been very surprised. And dead.

I am surprised that Tyrese got ambushed as well. But the pictures show a world that has passed on. Probably scenes similar to his own life from before. A world where you don't have to be on the lookout all the time. Even the blood dripping on the picture is a metaphor for how f'ed up the world is now.

The hallucinations were interesting. I am not sure what to make of them yet. But I wonder, do the walkers think? Do thoughts like these go through their heads?


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

danterner said:


> I'd like to know how the walker twin got out of the room it had been in - there was a closed door between it and Tyrese. Did it open the door? We haven't seen walkers be able to do that. Did it bust through so quietly that it was unheard? Unlikely. Did Noah let it out? Doesn't seem like it. Did it walk through a plot hole? That's my best guess.


We saw one walker trapped behind the door, but there was another on the bed in the bedroom with the photos on the wall. My impression was that the one in the bedroom is the one that bit him first, and I kinda just assumed the second one wandered into the house from outside after Noah ran to get help. Or, alternatively, that there were other random walkers in the house that they simply hadn't discovered. I will readily concede that this is entirely in my head; there was nothing in the episode itself to make me think these things. They just weren't particularly diligent about checking the house when they went in.



jr461 said:


> I was under the impression that they were about 500 miles from where they started. Including the time spent in Noah's neighborhood, that'a a lot of time traveling (however they all got together) for it to have never gotten dark. Or for Tyrese not to have turned.


They were obviously within walkie-talkie range of the others. What's maximum walkie-talkie distance? Again, not that there was anything in the episode to tell me this, but I assumed they laid Ty out in the road until he turned, killed his walker self (apparently with a blow to the back of the head, since he still looked OK from the front when they buried him), and then put him back in the car and took him to wherever the others were.

I realize I'm giving the writers the benefit of the doubt here, but whatever....


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I loved it.

In fact I thought it one of the best depictions of the dying process I have seen in a long time. I have been with several dying people who had the same thing happen- conversations with family and friends who have long been gone.
I thought it was beautiful. 

Of course I hated Tyrese and wanted him gone, so there is that.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

tlc said:


> Yet, Noah somehow got pinned down by two slow walkers on another house's porch.


Noah: Tyrese needs help...
Rick: Where is he?
Noah: My house.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Cearbhaill said:


> I loved it.
> 
> In fact I thought it one of the best depictions of the dying process I have seen in a long time. I have been with several dying people who had the same thing happen- conversations with family and friends who have long been gone.
> I thought it was beautiful.


+1
Of course except in real life, Tyrese would have been with his loved ones - his mom, dad, siblings, relatives and not characters from the show.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

What did Rick mean when he said they had to make the train? They also kept showing scenes of going down a train track.


Also...did anybody else see the Zombie figure on the nightstand in the bedroom. It was right off the guy's shoulder from the cabin as he was talking to Tyrese. I couldn't help but focus on it as Zombies aren't supposed to exsist in this world.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

Count me in as a fan of the episode. I liked the departure into "Six Feet Under" style storytelling, with the recent dead coming back to speak with the living in a hallucination. And I liked Tyrese - he was a big, dumb, but lovable oaf. Purehearted, dumb, physically strong characters appeal to me. And the acting was pretty great in this episode too, especially for a character on his way out.

I had an inkling Tyrese's _time was up_, when he pondered over the odd broken grandfather clock in the street at the beginning of the episode. A little bit of symbolic foreshadowing there.

All of the plot holes in this eposide? The show is always full of plot holes. They should call it the Walking Plot Holes at times. That's not what the heart of the show is. I, like Tyrese, forgave the show for it's plot holes years ago.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

If this show continues with, what you call "Six Feet Under" style storytelling, them I'm out. I hate(d) it.....


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> If this show continues with, what you call "Six Feet Under" style storytelling, them I'm out. I hate(d) it.....


"It isn't just ok."

"It's better now."


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

pmyers said:


> What did Rick mean when he said they had to make the train? They also kept showing scenes of going down a train track.
> 
> Also...did anybody else see the Zombie figure on the nightstand in the bedroom. It was right off the guy's shoulder from the cabin as he was talking to Tyrese. I couldn't help but focus on it as Zombies aren't supposed to exsist in this world.


Yeah, since they made a point that there was no such thing as Zombie fiction in this reality, the presence of a Zombie model was really odd. I noticed it and looked at it quite a bit.

Do we assume it's actually part of Tyrese's hallucination?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Let's hope the show keeps going in this direction then.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I didn't even realize the show was due to return last night, and I was excited when I saw it in the guide. I let it record long enough to be able to skip the ads, then jumped into it. I have to say, I was sorely disappointed. It just bored the crap out of me.

The show after it, though, Better Call Saul, saved the evening for me. It was impressive.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TeddS said:


> "It isn't just ok."
> 
> "It's better now."


Wait...did you just say that? ....or was I hallucinating?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

/shrugs

I liked it. Sure, all the surreal imagery and hallucinations was unsettling, but by the end of the ep you knew what was going on. And I'm not sure I'd like it if *every* ep was like that, but as a one-off? No problem.


----------



## TeddS (Sep 21, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Wait...did you just say that? ....or was I hallucinating?


Shhhh. It'll all be over soon...

_[Michone, can you come over here? - bring the sword...]_


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

pmyers said:


> What did Rick mean when he said they had to make the train? They also kept showing scenes of going down a train track.


I wonder if they went back to Terminus, got on a train and drove it as far as they could. Rick and his team gets out to find the town while the rest stay with the train.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

I figured the walker that killed Tyrese was the same one that was behind the door, but just came through a jack-and-jill bathroom into the room Tyrese was in. For him to be so careless, after being with a group that has survived this long, he deserved his fate.



mrdazzo7 said:


> What's up with killing main characters every episode, lol... at a certain point it becomes ineffective. They need to space that **** out.


 Well, they didn't kill a major character from the prison "break" all the way through Terminus until Bob died, which a few viewers thought was _too_ spaced out.

It has been bad back-to-back episodes for siblings, though. Judith and Carl better watch out next episode.

It took them 4.5 seasons to get out of Georgia, and they moved the show all the way to the "outskirts" of my hometown. They must have stocked up on a lot of gas in Atlanta!
They sure skipped over a lot of potential walker/survivor encounters, especially considering the route north that Abraham attempted was completely blocked by a massive horde.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> +1
> Of course except in real life, Tyrese would have been with his loved ones - his mom, dad, siblings, relatives and not characters from the show.


I think your brain gives you whatever is it you need in order to find peace. Could be family or could be people involved in traumatic events.
I certainly don't _know_ but it's what I believe happens.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

About Morgan...poor guy, will he ever meet up with them? He could have hitched a ride. Maybe he is with the group Carol has? At least he knows where Rick is going.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

was anybody surprised to see the priest? IIRC the last time we saw him he was running away (like an escaped prisoner) from the church. How did he explain that?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I got the impression that the actor that played Tyreese was much more beloved by the ensemble than Tyreese the character was to most of the viewing audience. I think that may have had something to do with the way he "went out". I believe (from comments made on _Talking Dead_) that they filmed this right after the episode where Beth was killed, so for those working on the show there wasn't such a gap in time between the two events.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

sneagle said:


> This episode showed how awful people can be. Again. Some gang tore up the development. They mangled people to create a trap. If someone opened that van, they would have been very surprised. And dead.


I still don't get the idea of the torsos and limbs being separate. The torsos couldn't walk, so unless they fell on you when you opened the door, you should have been able to get away. And the legs and arms didn't seem to be moving--I guess because they were no longer connected to the brain. 



Test said:


> About Morgan...poor guy, will he ever meet up with them? He could have hitched a ride. Maybe he is with the group Carol has? At least he knows where Rick is going.


How does he know where Rick is going?

You'd think Rick would know how to rock a car instead of just spinning into a hole. I guess these guys from the south have never been stuck in the snow.

I like the episode pretty well--just eliminate that second batch of hallucinations and it would have been great.

At least Eileen Kinney got one last chance to sing.


----------



## Deja-vue (Nov 3, 2002)

Not a big Fan of this Episode, but it showed a lot of Signs that


Spoiler



Negan is coming soon.


Did anyone see the Signs?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

pmyers said:


> was anybody surprised to see the priest?


No, not at all.



> IIRC


You don't.


> the last time we saw him he was running away (like an escaped prisoner) from the church. How did he explain that?


The last time we saw him he was walking up to the hospital with the others as the group that went in after Beth were coming out.

Yes, he had run off, but he returned to the church, which forced an evacuation of the church.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> ...Tyrese's ... final encounter with only the "good" people in the car there to meet him at the golden gate.


Golden Gate? That's a bridge in San Francisco! I thought the story is that the streets are paved with gold, but that the gate is pearly in heaven. 



Jstkiddn said:


> I liked it. Was it the best episode ever? No, but I still liked it. I was very surprised when Tyrese was bitten.....screamed out loud. Lol


My observation was that Tyrese had become so soft - literally - that a dead and decomposing child can bite a huge chunk out of his forearm, yet the kid's skull was so soft that a plastic model airplane could penetrate the cranium. Squish!

I also enjoyed the episode and am not compelled to justify my enjoyment. Nicotero obviously had my interests and enjoyment in mind, and not the fairweather fans who constantly jump on and off of the bandwagon.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's my theory.

The "Wolves" (some sort of roving gang) sent in a bunch of walkers with "W" for Wolves carved on their foreheads. Maybe the Wolves opened a hole in the back wall and sent the walkers into town. Then the Wolves moved back and waited. The townspeople managed to stop the walkers, and for some reason decided to cut off their arms and legs and take the torsos somewhere[1].

But the Wolves were nearby and they intercepted the truck o' torsos, and then sent a raiding party into town to burn and kill, and probably took any young women with them.

[1] I cannot think of a good reason for the townspeople to take the torsos somewhere. The only thing that I can think of that walker torsos might be used for is to make a sort of booby trap or obstacle course for humans -- lay them out where someone might inadvertently step near enough to a head to get bitten. But they would not need to load them in a truck to put them around their walls. Possibly the townspeople knew the walkers belonged to the Wolves, and that is why they were transporting the torsos. But again, I cannot think of a reason. If they just wanted to taunt the Wolves they could have chopped off the heads and thrown them into the Wolves' camp. No need for torsos. If they were worried that the Wolves would find out they killed their walkers, then they should have burned or buried them. So I am stumped.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

stellie93 said:


> How does he know where Rick is going?


The last time we saw Morgan, he found the map to DC which had the message Abraham left for him. Something about...hope to see you in DC, the new world needs Rick Grimes.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

TeddS said:


> And I liked Tyrese - he was a big, dumb, but lovable oaf. Purehearted, dumb, physically strong characters appeal to me. And the acting was pretty great in this episode too, especially for a character on his way out.


That is why I liked him. He was a unique badass. I would have preferred seeing Ty die a noble death like that of T-Dog, Andrea, and Hershel instead of a careless death like Dale did.



Howie said:


> I didn't even realize the show was due to return last night, and I was excited when I saw it in the guide. I let it record long enough to be able to skip the ads, then jumped into it. I have to say, I was sorely disappointed. It just bored the crap out of me.


Though I wasn't completely bored, maybe the season opener and mid-season finale spoiled some of us. I expected a lot after a break.



MacThor said:


> It has been bad back-to-back episodes for siblings, though. Judith and Carl better watch out next episode.


Yes. That is one of the reasons I fear that they will eliminate Sasha. She dealt with losing Bob (after conveniently and quickly falling in love) and now her brother.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Test said:


> The last time we saw Morgan, he found the map to DC which had the message Abraham left for him. Something about...hope to see you in DC, the new world needs Rick Grimes.


He doesn't know where Rick is going. All he knows is that someone suggested that Rick go to Washington.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Beryl said:


> That is why I liked him. He was a unique badass.


wuss


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> You'd think Rick would know how to rock a car instead of just spinning into a hole. I guess these guys from the south have never been stuck in the snow.


My thought as well. You'd think a cop would be trained that when your wheels are spinning, the last thing you want to do is give it more gas.



stellie93 said:


> At least Eileen Kinney got one last chance to sing.


Emily


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> He doesn't know where Rick is going. All he knows is that someone suggested that Rick go to Washington.


ehhhhh, the fact that they showed Morgan tracking people (Rick?) and they took the time to show us that he found this note...annnnd he is a pretty popular character, I would put money on him showing up again. Maybe he is already back at base camp taking up the babysitting job Tyreese left open.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

john4200 said:


> So I am stumped.


Ha ha. I see what you did there.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Test said:


> I wonder if they went back to Terminus, got on a train and drove it as far as they could. Rick and his team gets out to find the town while the rest stay with the train.


I was wondering this myself. Not the Terminus part, but if they came across a fully fueled diesel locomotive (and assuming it had a good battery for the starter), do you think they could figure out how to start it up, and drive it north?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

pmyers said:


> Also...did anybody else see the Zombie figure on the nightstand in the bedroom. It was right off the guy's shoulder from the cabin as he was talking to Tyrese. I couldn't help but focus on it as Zombies aren't supposed to exsist in this world.


It wasn't a zombie - it is a skeleton chained to a wall. It's an Aurora model kit called "The Forgotten Prisoner."

http://www.amazon.com/Moebius-Forgotten-Prisoner-Castlemare-Model/dp/B008VTLS76

There's another Aurora model kit you can see in the room, as well - "Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde."


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Test said:


> ehhhhh, the fact that they showed Morgan tracking people (Rick?) and they took the time to show us that he found this note...annnnd he is a pretty popular character, I would put money on him showing up again.


So would almost everyone else that watches the show. But Morgan returning is not relevant to what he knows.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> So would almost everyone else that watches the show. But Morgan returning is not relevant to what he knows.


Oh, but he knows Rick Grimes always goes where Rick Grimes is needed and right now that'd be Washington


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Test said:


> Oh, but he knows Rick Grimes always goes where Rick Grimes is needed and right now that'd be Washington



That's quite an *assumption*.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Test said:


> Oh, but he knows Rick Grimes always goes where Rick Grimes is needed and right now that'd be Washington


What we know is that the writers chose to insert those two scenes showing Morgan following Rick and showing Morgan finding the map. It would be pretty unlikely if that were then the last we saw of Morgan, don't you think.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> What we know is that the writers chose to insert those two scenes showing Morgan following Rick and showing Morgan finding the map. It would be pretty unlikely if that were then the last we saw of Morgan, don't you think.


The writers for The Sopranos were masters at throwing in plot lines and then never getting back to them. So it does happen. I'd give it 50/50 odds that we see Morgan again.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Daaaamn I had no idea there was a second Morgan scene in 5A... just caught it, was surprised it was 2 1/2 minutes. I'd say based on this second one they're definitely bringing him back but of course if things fall through with the actor I guess they could just ignore it. I despise when shows do that though - it's bad storytelling. The whole point of that sequence is the last second when he reads the name Rick Grimes.

Anyway I thought more about the episode... I didn't _hate_ it, I just didn't like it as much because I'm not a fan of Tyreese. I dug the ghosts of his pasts coming back to make him question all the specific decisions he's made - I find that shows too often never refer back to the impact past events have on people and this showed that impact... I'm ok with the super-artsy opening scenes because they didn't make sense at the time, but did in the end...

My problem with the episode is that killing characters on this show is flat-out starting to lose it's impact... The whole thing of "in this world no one is safe" is great but killing off a character every week simply cheapens the concept after a while. The group just lost Bob, then Beth, no Tyreese. We get it - people die. In a narrative it has to impact stuff but it can't when someone else dies in the next episode.

What they did in season 3 was genuis -they killed T Dog, a regular character, so you never saw Lori coming. But when you kill a main character in a cliffhanger finale, then come back and kill another one in the next breath, it lessens the impact of the first one. Let that **** settle for a minute, lol. Plus I'd like to see the show be about how this group survives together - the dynamics, trials, and tribulations of a family formed in chaos. You need people to be alive in order for that to happen.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hank said:


> The writers for The Sopranos were masters at throwing in plot lines and then never getting back to them. So it does happen. I'd give it 50/50 odds that we see Morgan again.


Wow, I wish I could lay down a lot of money with you at those odds. I put it at better than 10:1 that we do see Morgan again (and I have not read the comics or have any other privileged source of information).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hank said:


> The writers for The Sopranos were masters at throwing in plot lines and then never getting back to them. So it does happen. I'd give it 50/50 odds that we see Morgan again.





john4200 said:


> Wow, I wish I could lay down a lot of money with you at those odds. I put it at better than 10:1 that we do see Morgan again (and I have not read the comics or have any other privileged source of information).


Yeah, you don't hire an actor of that caliber to do a couple of post-credits scenes without having some kind of plan in play.

But, John, I'd say you're seriously underestimating the odds that he will return.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But, John, I'd say you're seriously underestimating the odds that he will return.


I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that you do not have much experience with betting and laying odds. I said that it is "better than 10:1 that we do see Morgan again". That means I think the probability is HIGHER than 10/11 = 90.9% that we will see him again.

To put it in betting terms, lets say that you want to bet that he will return, so I decide to bet against you and take the odds. If you think it is 20:1, then I bet $1 for every $20 that you risk. If Morgan returns, I then pay you $1, but if he does not, then you pay me $20.

The question you need to answer is what odds are you willing to lay? Also, keep in mind that I am going to want to risk at least $20 to make it worth my while. Are you willing to risk $400 or more that something unexpected happens and he does not return?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

john4200 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that you do not have much experience with betting and laying odds. I said that it is "better than 10:1 that we do see Morgan again". That means I think the probability is HIGHER than 10/11 = 90.9% that we will see him again.


And I think you're seriously underestimating the probability that we will see him again.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And I think you're seriously underestimating the probability that we will see him again.


How is it possible to underestimate the probability when I say that the probability is between 90.9% and 100%?

And what odds are you willing to lay?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, you don't hire an actor of that caliber to do a couple of post-credits scenes without having some kind of plan in play.
> 
> But, John, I'd say you're seriously underestimating the odds that he will return.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> And I think you're seriously underestimating the probability that we will see him again.


He said *better than* 10:1. Your stated opinion does not disagree with with that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> He said *better than* 10:1. Your stated opinion does not disagree with with that.


Right, I was agreeing with him.

That why nobody likes him. He even insults people who agree with him.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

In horse racing parlance, 10-1 odds would be a long shot. In my mind, the odds of Morgan returning are way better than even money. There is no way they set up all those scenes of him tracking the group not to have some kind of payoff down the road. If I were the house, I'd set the odds at 1-5. That means, you would have to bet $5 to win $1.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Careful guys- if you keep it up The Walking Dead threads will be as entertaining as the ones for The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

On Talking Dead they mentioned that Andrew Lincoln recorded the voice on the radio in his natural British accent. I thought it was an interesting tidbit that you wouldn't know if you didn't watch TD.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Right, I was agreeing with him.
> 
> That why nobody likes him. He even insults people who agree with him.


Saying that you think he's seriously underestimating the probability is NOT agreeing with him.
But nice try.

Now that you've lied, are the people that like you and trust you going to go nuts over it, like with Brian Williams?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

danterner said:


> It wasn't a zombie - it is a skeleton chained to a wall. It's an Aurora model kit called "The Forgotten Prisoner."
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Moebius-Forgotten-Prisoner-Castlemare-Model/dp/B008VTLS76
> 
> There's another Aurora model kit you can see in the room, as well - "Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde."


Ok...not quite a zombie....I still found it interesting/distracting in that scene. It was all I could focus on especially due to it's placement in the scene.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> Saying that you think he's seriously underestimating the probability is NOT agreeing with him.
> But nice try.
> 
> Now that you've lied, are the people that like you and trust you going to go nuts over it, like with Brian Williams?


Wow, you're as bad as he is!

The other guy said 50-50. He said 90-10. I quoted both, and jokingly said he was underestimating it...i.e., he was right and the other guy was wrong.

But I should never have tried to engage with him in the first place, and now I've learned the same lesson about you.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> Saying that you think he's seriously underestimating the probability is NOT agreeing with him.
> 
> But nice try. Now that you've lied, are the people that like you and trust you going to go nuts over it, like with Brian Williams?


John was saying he thinks it's very likely that Morgan returns. Rob agrees, but simply thinks it's even more likely than John did. They're saying the same thing.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Not a serious gambler, but isn't 10:1 considered relatively long odds? I have always seen heavy favorites listed at something like 1:2 odds. 

Regardless, Morgan coming back is basically a sure thing at this point. Too many bread crumbs have been dropped to just leave them there.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wow, you're as bad as he is!
> 
> The other guy said 50-50. He said 90-10. I quoted both, and jokingly said he was underestimating it...i.e., he was right and the other guy was wrong.
> 
> But I should never have tried to engage with him in the first place, and now I've learned the same lesson about you.


Rob, you've restored my faith in you. I was worried bout you there for a bit, but now all is right with the world.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Yes 10:1 means about 10%


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

LOL...I find it funny that it is these 2 particular people as they are the only 2 people I have/have ever had on ignore here (scandia101 and john4200). Now if only I could hide it when they are quoted!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

pmyers said:


> LOL...I find it funny that it is these 2 particular people as they are the only 2 people I have/have ever had on ignore here (scandia101 and john4200). Now if only I could hide it when they are quoted!


You can.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

gweempose said:


> In horse racing parlance, 10-1 odds would be a long shot.





DreadPirateRob said:


> Not a serious gambler, but isn't 10:1 considered relatively long odds?





JohnB1000 said:


> Yes 10:1 means about 10%


10:1 *against* means about 10% (9% actually). It means that in 11 times, it will happen once and not happen 10 times.

10:1 *for* means 91%. In 11 times, it will happen 10 times and not happen 1 time.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Well, at least I made it easy for everyone to understand what 50/50 means if/when we see Morghin again.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> John was saying he thinks it's very likely that Morgan returns. Rob agrees, but simply thinks it's even more likely than John did. They're saying the same thing.



How can he think it's more likely than John does when John didn't even give a specific number?
And yes, I know they are both saying Morgan's return is extremely likely. That's not what the problem is.


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

I enjoyed the episode though a bit sad.

I wonder if they have thought about the winter's in Va and DC ? From the tree's it looks like summer right now but the winter's can get downright brutal here in Va and I would not want to be here without heat. I'm sure it can get cold in GA but not like Va. I would think burning a fire for heat would bring a bunch of walkers. We can sometimes get big snow storms too (except this year).
Also there is an awful lot of people in Northern Va and DC so I can only image how many walkers there will be.
I wonder how well walkers would get around in a huge snow storm like they've been getting up north ?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I would assert that they are thinking there will be more people and support services (like heat) in Washington.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> How can he think it's more likely than John does when John didn't even give a specific number?





john4200 said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that you do not have much experience with betting and laying odds. I said that it is "better than 10:1 that we do see Morgan again". That means I think the probability is HIGHER than 10/11 = 90.9% that we will see him again


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> 10:1 *against* means about 10% (9% actually). It means that in 11 times, it will happen once and not happen 10 times.
> 
> 10:1 *for* means 91%. In 11 times, it will happen 10 times and not happen 1 time.


Relevance


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

There wouldn't be a problem if people actually comprehended that better than 10:1 is not the same as 10:1


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

pmyers said:


> LOL...I find it funny that it is these 2 particular people as they are the only 2 people I have/have ever had on ignore here (scandia101 and john4200). Now if only I could hide it when they are quoted!


and I thank you for it.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wow, you're as bad as he is!
> 
> The other guy said 50-50. He said 90-10. I quoted both, and jokingly said he was underestimating it...i.e., he was right and the other guy was wrong.


and then he took it the wrong way and you told him again that he was seriously underestimating.
It no longer looks like a joke at that point.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

JohnB1000 said:


>


Higher than 10/11 or better than 10:1 are not specific numbers.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> Higher than 10/11 or better than 10:1 are not specific numbers.


Yet better than 90.9% likely we'll see him is.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

JohnB1000 said:


> Yet better than 90.9% likely we'll see him is.


No. Did I say it was?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Rob, you've restored my faith in you. I was worried bout you there for a bit, but now all is right with the world.


This


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I don't even remember who Morgan is.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

tonestert said:


> I wonder how well walkers would get around in a huge snow storm like they've been getting up north ?


In World War Z--the book--the zombies froze in the winter and were out of commission for a while. Have we seen any evidence that these walkers can function in the cold?


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> In World War Z--the book--the zombies froze in the winter and were out of commission for a while. Have we seen any evidence that these walkers can function in the cold?


The first few seasons were in Georgia, so there wasn't cold to worry about.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That why nobody likes him. He even insults people who agree with him.


Exactly how did I insult you?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Now that they took away our East Coast feed and the shows air 3 hrs later, I have to wait until Monday night to watch both shows. Imagine my surprise getting here, thinking I'd just be a little bit behind and there are 5 pages already! 

Then I see two of them are - oh never mind.

Anyway, I guess I'm in the camp that liked the episode - for the most part. Some of it did drag for me. Looks like I need to re-view some of it because I missed the 'W' thing and something else that I've already forgotten, that I read here. d'oh! 

It was kind of cool having some of the dead characters back except that the sisters were pretty creepy. Fun behind the scenes stuff on TD about that and about the sets.

I also thought it was kind of sloppy how Tyreese got nailed the first time. Having that much experience, who wouldn't be more cognizant of what was going on, on a 360 degree basis, around you? There was a pretty good amount of time to react and defend. But once it went down that way, that was when I realized he was going to be a goner.

Glad the show is back!


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Regarding Morgan (the odds of his return notwithstanding), what was his state of mind toward Rick when they last crossed paths? I don't remember... I know he was nuts from his kid dying, but I don't remember how things were left. Watching the second post-credits scene where he reads Rick's name on the map, I can't tell what his reaction is.... It's either "holy crap this guy I know is still alive and here's a map of where he's headed!" or "Holy crap, this guy I've been thinking about killing for a year is a live, and here's a map to where he's headed!". How did they leave things in season 3?


----------



## Jim_TV (Mar 4, 2006)

I was glad to see Tyrese die in this episode. Not because I didn't like his character. But because I like to see characters punished for doing stupid things. I always find it annoying when characters drive and don't keep their eyes on the road in front of them while talking to the passengers. And also when a character stares off into a photo or out of a window or some other place when they are in a dangerous situation or a house that has not been secured.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

mrdazzo7 said:


> Regarding Morgan (the odds of his return notwithstanding), what was his state of mind toward Rick when they last crossed paths?


They last crossed paths in the town of walker traps. Morgan had set up a bunch of traps to catch walkers, and he seemed to have gone a bit crazy living by himself. Rick and Morgan were not completely friendly (mostly because Morgan was crazy at first) but by the end of that episode I did not think Morgan wanted to kill him. They seemed to part on amicable terms.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mrdazzo7 said:


> Regarding Morgan (the odds of his return notwithstanding), what was his state of mind toward Rick when they last crossed paths? I don't remember... I know he was nuts from his kid dying, but I don't remember how things were left. Watching the second post-credits scene where he reads Rick's name on the map, I can't tell what his reaction is.... It's either "holy crap this guy I know is still alive and here's a map of where he's headed!" or "Holy crap, this guy I've been thinking about killing for a year is a live, and here's a map to where he's headed!". How did they leave things in season 3?





john4200 said:


> They last crossed paths in the town of walker traps. Morgan had set up a bunch of traps to catch walkers, and he seemed to have gone a bit crazy living by himself. Rick and Morgan were not completely friendly (mostly because Morgan was crazy at first) but by the end of that episode I did not think Morgan wanted to kill him. They seemed to part on amicable terms.


My recollection is that Rick asked Morgan to come with them and Morgan refused, but Rick told him that if he ever changed his mind Morgan was welcome to join their group. I can't think of any reason why Morgan would be mad at Rick or want to kill him.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Morgan did initially have some anger towards Rick, because Morgan had used the radio to try to talk to Rick every day for weeks and got no answer, when Rick had promised to always listen to the radio every morning (or something like that). But, they parted on good terms IIRC.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I vote the 10:1 blah blah blah the most idiotic Walking Dead thread OT discussion yet!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

madscientist said:


> Morgan did initially have some anger towards Rick, because Morgan had used the radio to try to talk to Rick every day for weeks and got no answer, when Rick had promised to always listen to the radio every morning (or something like that). But, they parted on good terms IIRC.


I agree they parted on good terms both times they met.. but come on, in a zombie apocalypse world, Morgan couldn't have possibly expected the batteries in their respective radios to last more than a week or so or that they would have been in radio range the entire time. So if Rick didn't answer, it wasn't because he wasn't listening, it was likely because the batteries died or they separated in distance... (that is, "in reality" -- I don't remember S1 that well).


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Despite Tyrese's protestations, he had checked out. He couldn't kill Martin when he should have, he could barely kill walkers anymore. I think he felt it was time for him to lay down and stop/quit. It went the way it had to go. He was around to save Judith and help others - he served his purpose and did his time. He passed the (moral) torch to Noah and checked out because he just couldn't do it any more.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

stellie93 said:


> In World War Z--the book--the zombies froze in the winter and were out of commission for a while. Have we seen any evidence that these walkers can function in the cold?


To go further on that, let's say the cold doesn't FREEZE them (i.e. they stop moving 100%) but how do they do on snow/ice?

Would they fall over pretty easily and just drag themselves everywhere? That would make things a lot easier.

And do Zombies (slow ones like in WD) get up if they fall over? Wouldn't like 99.9% of all zombies be on the ground? So many things to trip over in the world


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Despite Tyrese's protestations, he had checked out. He couldn't kill Martin when he should have, he could barely kill walkers anymore. I think he felt it was time for him to lay down and stop/quit...


He had turned into a wuss....good riddance. He was a waste of time and screen space...as was most of this episode.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Bierboy said:


> He had turned into a wuss....good riddance. He was a waste of time and screen space...as was most of this episode.


Not sure I'd go so far as to say he turned into a wuss 
The character had been so strong for so long and then in a very short period of time, he lost Karen, Mika, and Lizzie and was also unable to even protect Judith (and by extension the rest of the gang since he couldn't kill Martin and that cost Bob his leg and the gang their humanity for a moment), he either lost the will to carry on, or recognized that since he could no longer carry on in the world needing to do what needs to be done, he realized it was his time to lay down and not put others in jeopardy.

I think it was brilliantly (and brutally) poetic. Clearly, you had a completely different take.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

If they don't know how the cold affects the zombies, then it would be worth the time to go at least closer to the north--which Washington is--and see if anyone up there knows. Keeping warm wouldn't be that much of an issue if you don't have to worry about attracting zombies with your fire. But then food would still be a problem. You could melt snow for water. But I don't get the impression that any of this applies to this story.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Hank said:


> I agree they parted on good terms both times they met.. but come on, in a zombie apocalypse world, Morgan couldn't have possibly expected the batteries in their respective radios to last more than a week or so or that they would have been in radio range the entire time. So if Rick didn't answer, it wasn't because he wasn't listening, it was likely because the batteries died or they separated in distance... (that is, "in reality" -- I don't remember S1 that well).


Yes, but that's just the type of thing a mentally unstable person would latch onto and focus on past the point of reason "You promised to listen every morning at dawn. You _promised._ I called you and you weren't there." 
And Morgan was clearly _very_ unstable at that point.

But since Morgan got better and they moved past it I guess it's a non issue.
(And I would bet nearly anything that he shows up again.)


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Morgin was totally stable and normal as Rick in S1 with the entire radio thing. 

It wasn't until last season when they found him in that little town he had gone totally nanners.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

another for for "meh" on the episode. I do love WD for the character interaction, but in this episode it was a bunch of dead characters interacting with a dieing secondary character. All the droning on an on by Noah in the car, and by the Termite with the ball cap in the house; I could have done with. Most of it was repeated over and over again.

I didn't care for the film direction of this episode; and I hope the rest don't follow as closely.

I certainly did enjoy having WD come back though.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Reminded me of the fly episode of Breaking Bad


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hank said:


> Morgin was totally stable and normal as Rick in S1 with the entire radio thing.
> 
> It wasn't until last season when they found him in that little town he had gone totally nanners.


That was two seasons ago


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Whatever.

With all these half/split seasons, I stopped keeping count. It happened at some point in the recent past but after the prison. Close enough?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hank said:


> Whatever.
> 
> With all these half/split seasons, I stopped keeping count. It happened at some point in the recent past but after the prison. Close enough?


It was while they were at the prison


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Again. Yeah, ok..whatever. My original point is still the same without the pedantic corrections. The actual exact timeline doesn't matter.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hank said:


> Again. Yeah, ok..whatever. My original point is still the same without the pedantic corrections. The actual exact timeline doesn't matter.


*Whatever* and 

Interesting that you think it's ok for you to pass along incorrect information and get pissy about being corrected when your misinformation was given in the process of you correcting someone else.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

Hank said:


> Morgin was totally stable and normal as Rick in S1 with the entire radio thing.
> 
> It wasn't until last season when they found him in that little town he had gone totally nanners.


 that happened a few seasons back. Get a clue.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

First off I enjoyed the episode.

Secondly, I enjoyed the Fly episode of Breaking Bad.

Thirdly, Hank may have been wrong on the timing, but he is right in essence. Why are people riding his ass?

Lastly, there are some people who complain about this show more often than they praise it. It may be time to move on.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Barmat said:


> that happened a few seasons back. Get a clue.


Wow, not only do you follow a full exchange on this subject you act like it was 100 years ago. It was late in season 3, we are not midway though season 5 so that's 1.5 season ago.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Shaunnick said:


> Lastly, there are some people who complain about this show more often than they praise it. It may be time to move on.


Seriously 

I enjoy most of the show (this ep was ok, just felt drawn out a bit too much)

But yeah, there is always so much complaining on shows people watch, I complain about shows I don't watch but catch a little of and it sucks


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> Wow, not only do you follow a full exchange on this subject you act like it was 100 years ago. It was late in season 3, we are not midway though season 5 so that's 1.5 season ago.


Come on...it's like dog years...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Shaunnick said:


> Why are people riding his ass?


All I did was post the facts, no judgement, no comment on him being wrong, just the facts. His reaction was to throw attitude - both times.
Is that what you call "riding his ass" ?
I could understand his response to me if I had responded the way Barmat did, but Hank just wants to create drama with me to cement his dislike of me.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> Seriously  I complain about shows I don't watch but catch a little of and it sucks


Huh ?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The pedants and trolls are multiplying in these threads at a ratio of 10:1


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> The pedants and trolls are multiplying in these threads at a ratio of 10:1


Are you sure you don't mean 1 to 10?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> Huh ?


I'll very rarely complain about a show I watch like WD

I complain about crappy shows that my Wife my watch for instance. So I see part of it but don't really watch it


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> All I did was* post the facts, no judgement,* no comment on him being wrong, just the facts. *His reaction was to throw attitude* - both times.


ummm...



scandia101 said:


> Whatever and
> 
> Interesting that you think it's ok for you to pass along incorrect information and get pissy about being corrected when your misinformation was given in the process of you correcting someone else.


That's not "attitude" and "judgment"? I don't think those words mean what you think they mean.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hank said:


> ummm...
> 
> That's not "attitude" and "judgment"? I don't think those words mean what you think they mean.


Umm, that was *after your attitude*. My responses to your "facts" were just facts.
The riding your ass comment is in regards to you being wrong. My responses to your wrong information were nonjudgemental and had no attitude.
My response to your teenage girl attitude was chock full of judgement.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Whatever, dude.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hank said:


> Whatever, dude.


Like I said...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

You hand out wrong information and get snotty about it and I'm the bad guy.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Is it Sunday yet?

/Thread dead


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> You hand out wrong information and get snotty about it and I'm the bad guy.


"Wrong information" was the timing of an event that was immaterial to my original point.










Since you missed it, I'll replay it for you. . *My original point was that Morgan wasn't nanners in S1.* That was it. We all agree on the fact that he was nanners at some point between S1E1 and whatever season and episode it is now. It's completely irrelevant to my original point for you to be that pedantic about EXACTLY TO THE MINUTE that one 10 minute scene* was where he went bonkers. But if that's what you need to do on an internet forum to make yourself feel like the bigger man, go right ahead. Like I've said about 5 times now, "whatever".

* about 10 minutes. That means it could have been 1 minute or the entire hour, I don't care, and again, it's completely immaterial. But I suspect you'll correct me on this as well.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hank said:


> "Wrong information" was the timing of an event that was immaterial to my original point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite a stretch of the imagination to believe that I didn't understand your point just because I corrected you. 
I never disagreed that it wasn't relevant to your point. However, not being relevant to your point doesn't make it correct and it doesn't mean that it shouldn't be corrected. 
I don't understand why you have such an irrational reaction to being corrected.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

It's not irrational. I. Just, Don't. Care.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> Umm, that was *after your attitude*. My responses to your "facts" were just facts.


There was not attitude until your . Hank's posts before then did not convey attitude.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hank said:


> It's not irrational. I. Just, Don't. Care.


If you don't care, why would you respond to it so negatively with an excuse to justify it?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

JETarpon said:


> There was not attitude until your . Hank's posts before then did not convey attitude.


Whatever


----------



## Deja-vue (Nov 3, 2002)




----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Deja-vue said:


>


HAHAHA - this x infinity.

Healthy debate = great. 
Whatever is going on in this thread = please stop.

At this point it's simply bickering back and forth - if neither of you can concede for the sake of the dozens of people who want to talk about the show, then go back and forth in a PM.

Just Sayin'.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I had no idea this show was back on and found it on my DVR almost by accident.

I thought it was a little plodding but I enjoyed it just the same. Did not notice the Ws on the foreheads at all but did notice the "Wolf" graffitti. I'd been hoping that Tyreese would get out of his funk and finally be a super bad-ass fighter. I guess it was not meant to be!


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Anubys said:


> I had no idea this show was back on and found it on my DVR almost by accident.
> 
> I thought it was a little plodding but I enjoyed it just the same. Did not notice the Ws on the foreheads at all but did notice the "Wolf" graffitti. I'd been hoping that Tyreese would get out of his funk and finally be a super bad-ass fighter. I guess it was not meant to be!


Karen dying took a lot out of him, but Carol having to put down Lizzie was his last straw. He was done at that point. He felt it was okay to still kill walkers I suppose, but coming to the realization that living in the world also meant kill or be killed by non-walkers was just too much for him. Having his plans to rescue Beth go down the toilet reaffirmed to him that the genie was out of the bottle and he simply wasn't capable of doing what needed to be done to carry on.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> I'll very rarely complain about a show I watch like WD
> 
> I complain about crappy shows that my Wife my watch for instance. So I see part of it but don't really watch it


But you don't mean on here right ? For some reason I read it as "I'll come on TCF and complain about shows I don't watch"


----------

